# Patman finally has pics of the new Eco



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet looks good 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...so, you gonna 'name' it_ *Cruze-II *(pronounced Cruze Deux)?_


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...so, you gonna 'name' it_ *Cruze-II *(pronounced Cruze Deux)?_


Sounds like the way to go.
Honestly never thought I would end up buying the same car but I enjoyed the first one and I now know what the Eco offers(thanks to you guys making me jealous when I had my LS) I had to take a trip on the dark side of fuel economy! and buying a "loaded car"(mirrors, seats cruise(no Rostra!), wheels and 42 MPG) and I love bragging about it with co workers! They hate me now! LOL


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats man! Sexy Eco! How do you like it so far?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Be careful though man, that turbocharged engine 'mod bug' likes to bite everyone where the sun doesn't shine! :th_coolio:


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking good Patman! I love the color and welcome to the Eco Club!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It blows peoples minds when I tell them my lifetime average MPG with a non-hybrid.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice pictures! And welcome to the ECO club.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> It blows peoples minds when I tell them my lifetime average MPG with a non-hybrid.


 I get the same reaction sometimes obermd, and sometimes I'm even asked if it's a diesel.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

(Insert comment about how awesome those polished Eco wheels look with Autumn)

Looking good, Patman!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats on the new ride! Now get yourself a Fuelly account!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to the ECO club


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice pics.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

nice - looks good I like that color


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Great looking car... and now we know where you live  good point about the mod bug though... got sucked into that myself when I joined this forum -.-


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats, love the color! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

